# Where to purchase a river rig



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

I want to purchase a river rig so i can learn to tie them on my own. Want to make sure that i get the ones river ties and not some knock off version. What brand am i looking for and if they make different versions which is the pomp/sea mullet one?


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Frisco Rod and Gun


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Do they sell them online? I'm near Raleigh.


----------



## obxchap (Dec 21, 2014)

Tommy Farmer


----------



## Yallweh (Aug 6, 2017)

I think Red Drum Tackle in Buxton also sells them online.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Contact
Joe Moore Avon NC, he's the one who makes them

Look in the Bible you'll find a thread with lots of pages


----------



## barthy (Sep 10, 2015)

Mumbo_Pungo said:


> Do they sell them online? I'm near Raleigh.


Yes. I have bought the rigs from there a few times. https://friscorodandgun.com/product...es-terminal-tackle-2861/rigs-2886/?rb_br=1484


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the help, I have one on the way.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

If you go to the Roost at Teach's Lair, they will show you how to tie the rig and sell you the right stuff to put your own together.
The rig is VERY simple. It's just two overhand knots.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

You probably can tie a better rig. They were pumped up on this site and made by "river". More power to him for his marketing. I bought one to see how it was tied. Very cheap, not knots I would trust if hooked up with something unexpected. Again, hope he made $$ from them and not someone else. I miss his post. Hope he is doing well. -- glenn


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

gshivar said:


> You probably can tie a better rig. They were pumped up on this site and made by "river". More power to him for his marketing. I bought one to see how it was tied. Very cheap, not knots I would trust if hooked up with something unexpected. Again, hope he made $$ from them and not someone else. I miss his post. Hope he is doing well. -- glenn


Well if I decide I don't like it I'm only out 5 dollars. I'll test it out and see what the deal is.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Yallweh said:


> I think Red Drum Tackle in Buxton also sells them online.


Knock offs tied wrong


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Gorge said:


> If you go to the Roost at Teach's Lair, they will show you how to tie the rig and sell you the right stuff to put your own together.
> The rig is VERY simple. It's just two overhand knots.


Another knock off


----------



## Yallweh (Aug 6, 2017)

bronzbck1 said:


> Knock offs tied wrong


I think I was thinking of Frisco Rod and Gun, RD doesn't even have a web store I don't think. I have only ever bought the river rig in person at the Fishin' Hole in Salvo.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

River will be going back to work at Teaches, they should have the rig back in stock then.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

eBay has them
js


----------

